# Wife's Glock 26



## mikegray (Nov 10, 2008)

I got my wife a Glock 26 for Christmas and got a chance to shoot it a couple weekends ago. I am totally impressed. Really enjoyed shooting it and no issues.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

There fun to shoot.
Awsome to carry.
Oh its a glock shouldnt have issues...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Great little guns. With the right person providing guidance, they'll often out-shoot other brands' full-size service pistols. Beats the heck out of a 5-shot .38 snubbie, which is about the same size...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Great gun. :smt023


----------

